# giro di lombardia on tv?



## king of Norway (Jan 10, 2002)

Anyone know if Vs./Universal/anyone will be showing the tour of lombardy next week on us television? Thanks.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Check steephill.tv bike travelogue and cycling live video for all your internet cycling coverage.

Here's the Tour of Lombardy coverage page.

Giro di Lombardia.


----------

